# I don't yield the trail to anyone.



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

...who is riding the wrong direction. 

Just fed up with these people who can't read a map. 

I'm shredding in the creek bottom and here come two doofuses poking along the wrong way, deer in the head lights at my thunderous approach.

Yeah, they dived out of the way. Never lost a game of chicken.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Here's a cookie that I was eating.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Reminds me of something very important


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

RIP Masaya Nakamura.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Schulze said:


> ...who is riding the wrong direction.
> 
> Just fed up with these people who can't read a map.
> 
> ...


Your trails are "one way"??? WTF?!

That's almost prejudice. Who decides that a path is only to be used in one direction? Cross traffic is the norm in the USA.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Man, cool story.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Hawg said:


> Your trails are "one way"??? WTF?!
> 
> That's almost prejudice. Who decides that a path is only to be used in one direction? Cross traffic is the norm in the USA.


There are some one way trails where I live. They're generally busier trail systems inside city limits.

Get farther outside the city and you won't see a one way trail anywhere.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

You know what Billy, I'm just worried how your mother is going to take this.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

I can't believe that jimbowho has a babes on bikes avatar like mine. Look at that subtle, knowing smile. The tasteful playfulness of her pose. Oh my God, it even has the look of a real old timey photo.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

Actually yes, this one is marked on all maps with arrows indicating direction, and there are some climbs (going the wrong way) that anyone except the top 1% is going to walk. There should be a cartoon, two doofi walking their bikes up a rocky climb, one beavis says to another, I bet this trail would be awesome going the other way!


----------



## ButtersNZ (Jan 15, 2014)

Looks like Sam Blenkinsop doesn't yield either




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1245566088853245


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Harold said:


> There are some one way trails where I live. They're generally busier trail systems inside city limits.
> 
> Get farther outside the city and you won't see a one way trail anywhere.


The day they make one way trails in my area is the day I take up golf. And the next time I catch some hippie nut job stacking rocks I'm going to..:madman:


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

I dunno...I've been up some trails that were clearly intended for downhill use but aren't marked as such.

...Though in all honesty, I should have clued in when I had to resort to dragging my bike up behind me while thinking to myself "People actually ride this?!"

It was in the evening, so nobody was going down. (Story of my life...)


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2017)

socks n trolls should not be fed.


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

...


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

mileslong said:


> I hope you are joking or are an asshat troll because that's precisely the attitude that would induce me and my dufus friends to kick your sorry ass.


What if him and his friends are bigger than you, know karate, and have guns?


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

...


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

A possibility that hasn't been mentioned: Let them know they're on a one way trail. They may not have seen a map, or realized arrows indicated one-way travel.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

mileslong said:


> I hope you are joking or are an asshat troll because that's precisely the attitude that would induce me and my dufus friends to kick your sorry ass.


oh, internet tough guy has entered.

It's the duty of all good citizens to not yield to bullies, accidental or premeditated like yourself. I recommend to you Axelrod's The Evolution of Cooperation as your home work.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Hawg said:


> Your trails are "one way"??? WTF?!
> 
> That's almost prejudice. Who decides that a path is only to be used in one direction? Cross traffic is the norm in the USA.


We have them. Trails with very steep drops and jumps. Black or double-black diamond stuff. If anyone was attempting to ride up those trails, it would be quite dangerous. Not to mention extremely difficult. Both the trail builders and land managers make the decision.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

Nothing wrong with one way trails. I've ridden a few which are one way because of sight lines (think: tight trails, lots of vegetation). Those trails are actually a blast to ride because you have less apprehension of encountering someone head on. Of these trails, each had a system where odd numbered days you rode clockwise, and even numbered days you rode counter-clockwise.

Regarding riding up one way DH trails, that's suicide. They are one-way for safety. 

Unless its race day, and you paid the $XX entry fee to race, THEN you're just out riding bikes. Better to educate the offending riders than risk injury.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> The day they make one way trails in my area is the day I take up golf. And the next time I catch some hippie nut job stacking rocks I'm going to..:madman:


 Ever downhill? Park? Some areas with lots of folks use a stacked loop setup. One direction helps manage traffic with short sight lines and tight corners. Some bike parks have a climbing trails too.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

No one-way trails in my SoCal high desert riding area, but there are trails that are "usually ridden this way" by the vast majority of riders.

That being said, whenever I come across someone 'coming up the usual down trail' as I'm descending, I slow down and say hello, as I'm not a kool, boy racer douchbag kid, but rather a grown man.

Hell, even when I was a kid, I still would've said hello..... Thank you Mom and Dad, you did a great job.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

There are some downhill only sections on the local xc trails here due to sight lines and speed - there's no way in hell you could see or hear someone around the corner at normal riding speeds. First off, if you're riding it the way it should be, there isn't time to yield to uphillers. Second, there's a sign at the bottom of the trail stating its downhill traffic only - can't be missed, not some gentlemen's local rider's group agreement of odd days up/even down b.s. So, that being said, if some a$$clown decides to ride up it and causes my wife, or son, or myself to crash because they decided to do what they felt like, then there will a hell of a lot more than internet bullying going down. I agree with the OP. If a mapped trail system states trails are directional, standard yielding etiquette doesn't apply to people going the wrong direction.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> The day they make one way trails in my area is the day I take up golf. And the next time I catch some hippie nut job stacking rocks I'm going to..:madman:


We have trail systems with a few dedicated unidirectional trails.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> The day they make one way trails in my area is the day I take up golf. And the next time I catch some hippie nut job stacking rocks I'm going to..:madman:


Aren't you from Colorado? Phil's World in Cortez in 100% directional and in my opinion is the best designed trail system I've ever ridden. 18 Rd at Fruita also has several directional trails and nobody seems to complain. If I was zipping down Kessel Run in Fruita and ran across people climbing it, I wouldn't yield to them either.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

yeah, we have a couple trails marked as "one way" as well. while I agree with the OP's lament, I would not handle it the same way. I usually stop and just ask if the people saw the direction signs at the trail head, and mention that most of the traffic will be coming AT them...which is scary for everyone. Our local trails are multi directional though, and are used by walkers, dogs, riders, stoners, lovers etc...you HAVE to ride that trail for dun, not for speed

I prefer to ride unidirectional trails over multi for the whole safety issue. I have a hard enough time worrying about MYSELF surviving the ride, let alone worrying about someone else.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

There are plenty of trails locally that I love bombing down with no-view on the other side of a turn/switchback or drop until you're there, definitely an accident waiting to happen, these should be one-way IMHO. Good visibility I'm good with two-way.

Of course there are signs on some trails saying "Downhill yield uphill bikers"...Last I looked, I yield to gravity.


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

Hawg said:


> Your trails are "one way"??? WTF?!
> 
> That's almost prejudice. Who decides that a path is only to be used in one direction? Cross traffic is the norm in the USA.


We have lots of one way trails around here, The two trails systems north of me are both one way, with alternating directions and have signs telling which direction to go on which day.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

The trails in my local trail centres are all one way. People with dogs and kids sometimes walk up them! Met one guy with two young kids on a fast free-ride trail last year. I stopped and politely told him that it would be wise to get his kids off the the trail before someone knocked them into next week.


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

k2rider1964 said:


> Aren't you from Colorado? Phil's World in Cortez in 100% directional and in my opinion is the best designed trail system I've ever ridden. 18 Rd at Fruita also has several directional trails and nobody seems to complain. If I was zipping down Kessel Run in Fruita and ran across people climbing it, I wouldn't yield to them either.


I suppose some trails are too busy and forced to be directional. I've never come across one.

That being said in my opinion in the OP's situation maybe the more stand up thing to do was to yield and let the rider know the trail is directional. Maybe he was like most of today's society and oblivious to everything around him, like signs explaining the rules.


----------



## Cot-Rodger (Aug 26, 2015)

tiretracks said:


> Here's a cookie that I was eating.
> 
> View attachment 1118754


Now that's a good looking Chocolate Chip Cookie!!! It looks perfectly moist, with just a touch of crunchy on the edges, but not too much crunchy. Was it hot out of the oven for that nice bite you took? It sure looks like it. Oh chocolate chip cookie, how I love you so. Such a nice balance of chocolate chips to cookie ratio, appears spot on.

And look how the crumbs sit delightfully off to the side, as if to say "oh yes, the bit was good, oh yes, just like I knew it would". What happened after the pic? Did you toss it all in at one time, or delicately savor each bite while oooooiiiinngg and awwwwiiiinnnggg all over the place???? Sometimes I like to nibble the edges off, then bask in the glory of the soft chewy center. Other times I don't.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

mileslong said:


> I hope you are joking or are an asshat troll because that's precisely the attitude that would induce me and my dufus friends to kick your sorry ass.


So, you decided to delete your tough guy talk huh?


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

upstateSC-rider said:


> There are plenty of trails locally that I love bombing down with no-view on the other side of a turn/switchback or drop until you're there, definitely an accident waiting to happen, these should be one-way IMHO. Good visibility I'm good with two-way.
> 
> Of course there are signs on some trails saying "Downhill yield uphill bikers"...Last I looked, I yield to gravity.


I checked your profile. Happily, you're not from my state. Hope you don't hurt anyone.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

Gasp4Air said:


> I checked your profile. Happily, you're not from my state. Hope you don't hurt anyone.


Oops, that didn't come out right, should stop posting at work in the middle of thoughts. Signs say "Downhill yield to uphill traffic" but when I'm going up hill I move over and tell DH'ers to carry on, much easier for me than them to stop.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

upstateSC-rider said:


> Oops, that didn't come out right, should stop posting at work in the middle of thoughts. Signs say "Downhill yield to uphill traffic" but when I'm going up hill I move over and tell DH'ers to carry on, much easier for me than them to stop.


Now I get it. Ok, you're welcome n CT!


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

upstateSC-rider said:


> Oops, that didn't come out right, should stop posting at work in the middle of thoughts. Signs say "Downhill yield to uphill traffic" but when I'm going up hill I move over and tell DH'ers to carry on, much easier for me than them to stop.


Phew, I was wondering for a minute where the Lou that I know had gone. Hope to get out your way soon.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

1-way trails violate the backcountry creed, which is basically do what you want within reason. I guess they're fine for bike parks and such but generally not my thing.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

J.B. Weld said:


> 1-way trails violate the backcountry creed, which is basically do what you want within reason. I guess they're fine for bike parks and such but generally not my thing.


But when you live in crowded areas, they're way more practical and safe (which usually means more fun, too).


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

smmokan said:


> But when you live in crowded areas, they're way more practical and safe (which usually means more fun, too).


I suppose but for me trails exist to escape crowded areas, I guess I'm just thankful to live in an area where they are sparsely populated.


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

We have a few fantastic purpose built downhill only trails in the area. Here are a few of my favorites.

https://www.mtbproject.com/trail/5251595

https://www.mtbproject.com/trail/5916818

https://www.mtbproject.com/trail/5230676


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2017)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> The day they make one way trails in my area is the day I take up golf. And the next time I catch some hippie nut job stacking rocks I'm going to..:madman:


DJ, I'm not sure if I'm more shocked that you don't ride with the flow of traffic or that you're contemplating playing golf.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Like dark knee-high socks it's inevitable. It's what old white men do.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Forster said:


> DJ, I'm not sure if I'm more shocked that you don't ride with the flow of traffic or that you're contemplating playing golf.


They cancel eachother out.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Null and void.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

J.B. Weld said:


> I suppose but for me trails exist to escape crowded areas, I guess I'm just thankful to live in an area where they are sparsely populated.


One way trails helps with the escaping crowded areas where I am. Lots of cars in the parking lot but you don't see people on the trails so much because they're all (hopefully) going in the same direction. If they weren't one way, you'd be seeing a lot more people.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I guess I feel like anything that is true single track needs to be 1 direction to avoid collisions. Anything wider could be multi directional.

I don't get all of the multi or no direction "macho" crap going on. Is it more "manly" to ride with the possibility of mowing over someone else on the trail? Or ending your riding career? This reminds me of the "wussies ride with brakes" thing in BMX...


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2017)

sXeXBMXer said:


> I don't get all of the multi or no direction "macho" crap going on. Is it more "manly" to ride with the possibility of mowing over someone else on the trail? Or ending your riding career? This reminds me of the "wussies ride with brakes" thing in BMX...


sadly thats the mentality your reading from the OP.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2017)

sXeXBMXer said:


> I guess I feel like anything that is true single track needs to be 1 direction to avoid collisions. Anything wider could be multi directional.
> 
> I don't get all of the multi or no direction "macho" crap going on. Is it more "manly" to ride with the possibility of mowing over someone else on the trail? Or ending your riding career? This reminds me of the "wussies ride with brakes" thing in BMX...


 Brakes? That was the first thing I pulled off my bike when I started riding downhill. Real MTBRs only use coaster brakes and only on fire roads (never on the trail).


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> I don't get all of the multi or no direction "macho" crap going on.


Macho? Possibly a bit selfish but for me the backcountry is a temporary escape from civilization and all of it's rules and boundaries, and where phrases like "managing traffic" are 4 letter words.

I'm not opposed to 1-way trails, I've ridden a few and they can be a hoot but I'm just thankful to live where they're not required. Yet.


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

Cleared2land said:


> So, you decided to delete your tough guy talk huh?


I deleted that post and most of my others because I realized I sounded like the ignorant, intolerant and narcissistic OP. I don't want to be that type of person and have decided to disengage from this thread and this site.

Scotty, beam me up...there's no intelligent life here.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

mileslong said:


> I deleted that post and most of my others because I realized I sounded like the ignorant, intolerant and narcissistic OP. I don't want to be that type of person and have decided to disengage from this thread and this site.
> 
> Scotty, beam me up...there's no intelligent life here.


So if you're not "ignorant, intolerant and narcissistic", why not just say so, and hang around?

After your pride heals, you can still be part of the gang. We've all been turned around at one time or another.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

sXeXBMXer said:


> I guess I feel like anything that is true single track needs to be 1 direction to avoid collisions. Anything wider could be multi directional.


This is another YTMV (your trails may vary) thread. Around where I usually ride, I would agree, twisting tight singletrack in forests with a lot of riders. But in the mountains, a lot fewer riders and the trails less twisty. Out west, the trails tend to be more open visually.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Schulze said:


> I'm shredding in the creek bottom and here come two doofuses poking along the wrong way, deer in the head lights at my thunderous approach. Yeah, they dived out of the way.


Hypothetical (but likely) scenario with two riders: "Whoa, one of those Strava**holes is blowing through. Let's pretend like we're really, really scared." They finally stop laughing, then, "Hey, this is an awesome ride. Let's do it again next week."


----------



## Surveyor 777 (May 12, 2015)

Our local trails are one way - all single track. I've only come across a wrong-way rider once on these trails and he was blasting his bike radio the whole time - don't know how far away he was but I could hear him for a full half-minute before I saw him.

Our trails are well-marked with signs that point in the direction of where you should be going, plus if the trail branches it shows what skill level (sorry - wrong words but can't think of the right ones) each trail is. Each section of trail has a name that is on the flat fiberglass marker posts, so if you can't read it, you're going the wrong way.

Biggest problem is with walkers/joggers. They are supposed to walk in the opposite direction as the bikers (so they can see you coming up to them and vice-versa). The marker posts even have the walking stick-figure symbol w/a red circle & slash through it on the "bike" side, then on the opposite side of the post it has the bike symbol w/the circle/slash and says something about "walking OK". HOWEVER I've only had one instance where the walkers/joggers are going the direction they should - all the rest are going the same way as the bikers. I'm always nice and pleasant to them (to give us bikers a good name) but I'm swearing at them in my mind.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I do yield to white chicks.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

JACKL said:


> Like dark knee-high socks it's inevitable. It's what old white men do.


 Wait , what? That punk told me they were compression socks, bastad.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

mileslong said:


> I deleted that post and most of my others because I realized I sounded like the ignorant, intolerant and narcissistic OP. I don't want to be that type of person and have decided to disengage from this thread and this site.
> 
> Scotty, beam me up...there's no intelligent life here.


 New to web forums? Usually need thick skin and sense of humor.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

I live somewhere with a huge diversity of trails all within an arms reach. I can go from inner city trail systems to epic backcountry rides.

Only the crowded city trail network is directional but it's also mountain bike only. It's very well designed and made of three separate loops. The beginner loop links to the intermediate and the intermediate links to the expert loop.

The other trails are near a small city but aren't busy enough to be directional. Obviously all of the backcountry doesn't need to be directional.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

mileslong said:


> Scotty, beam me up...there's no intelligent life here.


You're leaving because you shot your mouth off and made an ass of yourself but somehow that means everyone else is stupid?

Uhh...okay...buh-bye...

Very few directional trails where I live (New England) outside of pay-to-play DH. Very few signs in general actually. We make it work just fine.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

This thread needs strawberries.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

chazpat said:


> This is another YTMV (your trails may vary) thread. Around where I usually ride, I would agree, twisting tight singletrack in forests with a lot of riders. But in the mountains, a lot fewer riders and the trails less twisty. Out west, the trails tend to be more open visually.


Yeah, I can see the trails like you describe as being easier to have as uni-directional. And outwardly I am not in the camp of it being all or nothing all the time. I get it that it is situational. (Inside, my OCD would like everything very neat, defined and ordered...)

I personally would rather see stricter definitions, and enforcement, of who or what can be on the trail than direction. At least around here, it is always a crap shoot as to what you are going to encounter around a turn. Even the MTB specific trails get some people who think that pedestrians have the right of way EVERYWHERE, even when the signs say other wise...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

J.B. Weld said:


> Macho? Possibly a bit selfish but for me the backcountry is a temporary escape from civilization and all of it's rules and boundaries, and where phrases like "managing traffic" are 4 letter words.
> 
> I'm not opposed to 1-way trails, I've ridden a few and they can be a hoot but I'm just thankful to live where they're not required. Yet.


My thoughts exactly. Being forced to ride one way is due to congested trails. NMBB
The reason I ride is to get away from all the daily struggles of society. Nature and silence is my thing. All I want to hear is birds chirping and tires begging for traction. Then I want to be able to turn around and session a technical section back and forth without worrying about someone bichen and moaning because it's a one way trail.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Forster said:


> Brakes? That was the first thing I pulled off my bike when I started riding downhill. Real MTBRs only use coaster brakes and only on fire roads (never on the trail).


Photos or it's just hearsay.


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

Gasp4Air said:


> So if you're not "ignorant, intolerant and narcissistic", why not just say so, and hang around?
> 
> After your pride heals, you can still be part of the gang. We've all been turned around at one time or another.


It's not about my pride or the OP.... it's about the fact that this world is in deep trouble because we as a species are becoming unsustainably intolerant of each other.

When I re-read my post I realized that when I react to hate with hate, I become part of the problem rather part of the solution, which I would prefer to be. So it's about me taking a step back and re-assessing, not having my pride hurt.

My pride was hurt Tuesday when I was riding my fat bike on an icy driveway, lost all traction and slid sideways underneath a pick up truck with four guys watching and laughing. I separated my shoulder but crawled out laughing because that's what tough guys do.


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

Sorry you didn't get the Star Trek reference..

I've read enough of your posts to know that nobody leaves because they shoot their mouth off and make an ass of themselves....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

tiretracks said:


> This thread needs strawberries.


I've got the memory of an elephant.

http://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-off-topic/i-rode-over-homeless-guys-strawberries-802928.html


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

mileslong said:


> Sorry you didn't get the Star Trek reference..
> 
> I've read enough of your posts to know that nobody leaves because they shoot their mouth off and make an ass of themselves....


Yeah, it was wicked obscure. 

I thought you said you were leaving? What happened? You blaming me for you staying now, like you blamed the OP for your deleted posts? Find somebody to blame for the ice in your driveway yet?


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

mileslong said:


> ... it's about the fact that this world is in deep trouble because we as a species are becoming unsustainably intolerant of each other.


Heck, intolerance is nothing new. 10,000 years ago it was ambushing the guy from the tribe next door and stealing his wife and sheep. Today it's trolling and flaming on the net and blaming people different than us for our problems.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I've got the memory of an elephant.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-off-topic/i-rode-over-homeless-guys-strawberries-802928.html


I ran over a squirrel once. He was going the wrong way.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2017)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Photos or it's just hearsay.


 I had to reread your post. I've got a pretty good cold and at first glance I thought you said "Photos or it's just heresy." And I was wondering what the hell you were talking about. It makes more sense the way you wrote it.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

upstateSC-rider said:


> There are plenty of trails locally that I love bombing down with no-view on the other side of a turn/switchback or drop until you're there, definitely an accident waiting to happen, these should be one-way IMHO. Good visibility I'm good with two-way.
> 
> Of course there are signs on some trails saying "Downhill yield uphill bikers"...Last I looked, I yield to gravity.


We are supposed to yield to foot traffic, but the foot traffic usually scurries out of my way before I can even react. I'm like 20 yards away and they're already off the trail. I always say thank you to them. I've never been inconvenienced by a hiker. Also people around here are really good about obeying the leash law.

Additionally, I rode for a few hours today and didn't encounter a single wrong way biker. They must be reading this forum. :thumbsup:


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

nvphatty said:


> sadly thats the mentality your reading from the OP.


Never miss an opportunity to trash the OP!

I mean, I read the maps and I follow them. I expect my fellow man to do the same. But I am also a bad person so really we're both right.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I've got the memory of an elephant.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-off-topic/i-rode-over-homeless-guys-strawberries-802928.html


The OP enjoyed reading that.

There's an area of the OP's usual trail where he runs into odd people. Sometimes homeless guys in tents, sometimes two 300lb homos porking each other like the OP saw last week. All the OP said was "giggity".


----------



## wsnidow (Sep 19, 2013)

So if I've got the feel of this thread, I should not feel bad going the wrong direction on a unidirectional, mtb only trail if I truly don't think anyone else is on the trail and it wouldn't really be a safety issue even if I happen to encounter another rider? And I'm talking about a state park, mostly volunteer maintained trail. I want to get the most out of my ride, but I don't want to be an ass about it.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

If there aren't blind corners and you get out of the way of people going the "correct" direction, then not even the OP has a problem with it. But if you meet someone as mentally deranged as the OP, there will be a game. of chicken. and the OP has never lost.


----------



## wsnidow (Sep 19, 2013)

There would be no winner in a game of chicken with me. Too fat and old to get out of the way, we'd just be a bloody heap in the middle of the trail. ; )


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Schulze said:


> The OP enjoyed reading that.
> 
> There's an area of the OP's usual trail where he runs into odd people. Sometimes homeless guys in tents, sometimes two 300lb homos porking the OP. All the OP said was "giggity".


Sweet. Opie.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Schulze said:


> ...if you meet someone as mentally deranged as the OP, there will be a game. of chicken. and the OP has never lost.


Can't wait for that day. 2 birds with one stone, so to speak.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2017)

Schulze said:


> Never miss an opportunity to trash the OP!
> 
> I mean, I read the maps and I follow them. I expect my fellow man to do the same. But I am also a bad person so really we're both right.


of course not, maps don't always mean follow them with your fellow man expectation of doing the same. i'm not posting to be so called right just frank with the obvious.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2017)

wsnidow said:


> There would be no winner in a game of chicken with me. Too fat and old to get out of the way, we'd just be a bloody heap in the middle of the trail. ; )


do you happen to ride the same trails as the OP??


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

Schulze said:


> oh, internet tough guy has entered.
> 
> It's the duty of all good citizens to not yield to bullies, accidental or premeditated like yourself. I recommend to you Axelrod's The Evolution of Cooperation as your home work.


You may want to review Axelrod, you appear to have missed the discussion of indirect reciprocity.

I can read Axelrod, Mathew 5:38-42 or Alfred E. Neuman and none of it changes the fact your original post makes you appear as an arrogant tool.


----------



## mtbdl (Sep 19, 2008)

watermonkey said:


> There are some downhill only sections on the local xc trails here due to sight lines and speed - there's no way in hell you could see or hear someone around the corner at normal riding speeds. First off, if you're riding it the way it should be, there isn't time to yield to uphillers. Second, there's a sign at the bottom of the trail stating its downhill traffic only - can't be missed, not some gentlemen's local rider's group agreement of odd days up/even down b.s. So, that being said, if some a$$clown decides to ride up it and causes my wife, or son, or myself to crash because they decided to do what they felt like, then there will a hell of a lot more than internet bullying going down. I agree with the OP. If a mapped trail system states trails are directional, standard yielding etiquette doesn't apply to people going the wrong direction.


So, 'some clown' crashes, flats, stops for a bear... and 'there's no way in hell' you can stop in time. Perhaps you're the clown that's going to get more than bullied. There's a difference between trail etiquette and reckless endangerment.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

A chunk of ours are one-way...thank God...so much easier than worrying about head-ons on crowded trails.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> A chunk of ours are one-way...thank God...so much easier than worrying about head-ons on crowded trails.


Oh sure, take half the challenge out of it.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

mtbdl said:


> So, 'some clown' crashes, flats, stops for a bear... and 'there's no way in hell' you can stop in time. Perhaps you're the clown that's going to get more than bullied. There's a difference between trail etiquette and reckless endangerment.


Which is why riders audible "dropping in" or "rider down" and stagger descents due to the nature of these trails. They are truly blind, high banked corners with all sorts of blind spots - as I mentioned...no sight lines. So we taught our kids to watch out, yell loud, and clear the trail if they go down, because they know its tight, and they or the following rider could get hurt if they stop in the trail...-which is why its a one way only segment. But no, its not reckless endangerment, that's just the way these trails are. $hit happens, people do crash and you need to ride with as much caution as possible. But there's a big f'n difference between this, and someone getting hurt because of blatant disregard for trail directionality, which is way different than what you brought up - so STFU.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

Maps. Therein lies the key. But you see, some people just like to go. Get lost without a map and use your skills to find your way out. Yeah, people do that.
How well is the trail marked? Is it marked? 
Ain't no law saying I gotta use no stinkin' map.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

OlMarin said:


> Maps. Therein lies the key. But you see, some people just like to go. Get lost without a map and use your skills to find your way out. Yeah, people do that.
> How well is the trail marked? Is it marked?
> Ain't no law saying I gotta use no stinkin' map.


Good point. I've used maps on occasion bitd for multi-day bikepacking rides, but for anything less than than, I prefer to just get out there and figure **** out. I've never once used a GPS or any sort of electronic tracking and it's rare that any place I ride has maps posted trailside, or anything but the most basic signage. I'm a big fan of the old 'go out there and get lost enough times and you'll figure it out eventually' style of learning trails.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

^^Glad to see I'm not the only one. When I first got here, I just went exploring. I live in farm country. I've discovered single track that had been used recently, who knows by whom. I still won't go blazin' that trail, even tho I've been over it a bazillion times. Somebody on the other end? 
We all have to be courteous. And have a bit of fun!


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

slapheadmofo said:


> Yeah, it was wicked obscure.
> 
> I thought you said you were leaving? What happened? You blaming me for you staying now, like you blamed the OP for your deleted posts? Find somebody to blame for the ice in your driveway yet?


Blame this guy?









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2017)

OlMarin said:


> ^^Glad to see I'm not the only one. When I first got here, I just went exploring. I live in farm country. I've discovered single track that had been used recently, who knows by whom. I still won't go blazin' that trail, even tho I've been over it a bazillion times. Somebody on the other end?
> We all have to be courteous. And have a bit of fun!


yup just a bit of thoughtfulness goes a looooooong way even if your so-called shreddin in the creek bottom like the OP.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

mtbdl said:


> So, 'some clown' crashes, flats, stops for a bear...


Or a beer................I don't wanna be going so fast I miss the chance to see if he has another. In this state, something else is legal. 
nevermind...........


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Oh sure, take half the challenge out of it.


I think the Awesome Strap increases the challenge so its a wash.


----------



## mtbdl (Sep 19, 2008)

watermonkey said:


> Which is why riders audible "dropping in" or "rider down" and stagger descents due to the nature of these trails. They are truly blind, high banked corners with all sorts of blind spots - as I mentioned...no sight lines. So we taught our kids to watch out, yell loud, and clear the trail if they go down, because they know its tight, and they or the following rider could get hurt if they stop in the trail...-which is why its a one way only segment. But no, its not reckless endangerment, that's just the way these trails are. $hit happens, people do crash and you need to ride with as much caution as possible. But there's a big f'n difference between this, and someone getting hurt because of blatant disregard for trail directionality, which is way different than what you brought up - so STFU.


I don't want to get in a pissing match with you but I disagree. What you are describing would be fine on a controlled access downhill or enduro race course. If this is an open, public trail then I think you're asking for trouble. Are these "dropping in" or "rider down" rules posted? What if I'm riding it for the first time and don't know the rules? What if I get my bell rung from a crash and can't yell out? is it still my a$$clown fault when you come crashing into me?

Thanks for the "STFU", it really helps win arguments, eh?


----------



## MASC1104 (Feb 2, 2015)

One of the most popular local trails here is one way. Has been working fine for years. Every now and then someone will be riding the wrong way, but thats usually because they didnt know (at least the ones i have encountered). 

I think it makes sense to yield anytime its a safety situation (no matter who is at "fault"). IMO just because someone was riding the wrong way, intentionally or not, doesn't mean they deserve to be possibly physically injured.

There are also some trails here that arent directional but have some blind corners. Have seen one or two pretty bad collisions on those. I usually give a shout out and back off a bit through those.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

mileslong said:


> It's not about my pride or the OP.... it's about the fact that this world is in deep trouble because we as a species are becoming unsustainably intolerant of each other.


As a species, we've always been a bit selfish. It's part of the survival instinct. It's just that there are more and more people with more and more ways to get themselves to and enjoy these trails.
IMO the OP is being entirely too selfish and not considering the wants, needs and ignorance of those around him. If a trail is marked one way, stop and explain things to the person. If they become belligerent, it's obvious OP ran into someone just like him; selfish and inconsiderate of others.
He's making all MTB'ers look like arseholes


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I suppose some trails are too busy and forced to be directional. I've never come across one.
> 
> That being said in my opinion in the OP's situation maybe the more stand up thing to do was to yield and let the rider know the trail is directional. Maybe he was like most of today's society and oblivious to everything around him, like signs explaining the rules.





OlMarin said:


> As a species, we've always been a bit selfish. It's part of the survival instinct. It's just that there are more and more people with more and more ways to get themselves to and enjoy these trails.
> IMO the OP is being entirely too selfish and not considering the wants, needs and ignorance of those around him. If a trail is marked one way, stop and explain things to the person. If they become belligerent, it's obvious OP ran into someone just like him; selfish and inconsiderate of others.
> He's making all MTB'ers look like arseholes


I totally agree with these two posts.


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

OlMarin said:


> As a species, we've always been a bit selfish. It's part of the survival instinct. It's just that there are more and more people with more and more ways to get themselves to and enjoy these trails.
> IMO the OP is being entirely too selfish and not considering the wants, needs and ignorance of those around him. If a trail is marked one way, stop and explain things to the person. If they become belligerent, it's obvious OP ran into someone just like him; selfish and inconsiderate of others.
> He's making all MTB'ers look like arseholes


Amen brother!


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

OlMarin said:


> As a species, we've always been a bit selfish. It's part of the survival instinct.


Maybe so, but there are other instincts, like cooperation and altruism, that promote survival. We all choose which instincts to follow.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

The only place that I have seen one-way trails are on loops. It seemed to work great there.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Cleared2land said:


> The only place that I have seen one-way trails are on loops. It seemed to work great there.


lol, yeah, one-way doesn't work so good on out and backs!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

chazpat said:


> lol, yeah, one-way doesn't work so good on out and backs!


You introduced a "duh" moment for me there. Thanks for the reality check.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

Cleared2land said:


> You introduced a "duh" moment for me there. Thanks for the reality check.


Got me too. But a valid point on the subject was made. Hat's off to Chaz.
I just thought I should go back to these trails I saw last year. It's obvious they're being used and not a whole lot of human trash. I should put a pannier on and clean up what's there. May take me two or more trips. Damn the bad luck. I'll have to get on the bike!!!


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

Here in So. Florida one-way traffic is about all you'll find on the fun/good single track. Directional trails are the best, it allows confidence so you can ride at any speed you like. Many many blind/tight corners, we might catchup to someone, but usually that doesn't hurt. I tend to be polite to rule breakers, but I noticed I was two-faced because I'd still ***** about whoever had been in the way to my pals. Just like the annoying speakers some riders use, I've been trying to control my reaction to one of bemusement instead of indignation. In my case the rides are relatively fast, and usually made-up of 3 or more bikes going train style in a close group. Ride like that and you can't imagine not having one-way traffic.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

jim c said:


> Ride like that and you can't imagine not having one-way traffic.


You can if you can imagine having uncrowded trails.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> You introduced a "duh" moment for me there. Thanks for the reality check.


That did make my morning. A perfect addition to the oxymoron thread. Not expected from you but we all have our moments.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

jim c said:


> Ride like that and you can't imagine not having one-way traffic.


There's that 4-letter word again! 

Seriously though I've nothing really against them, you gotta do what you gotta do and every situation differs. I just very much appreciate that the word "traffic" (ugh!) never enters my mind on trail rides.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

J.B. Weld said:


> There's that 4-letter word again
> Seriously though I've nothing really against them, you gotta do what you gotta do and every situation differs. I just very much appreciate that the word "traffic" (ugh!) never enters my mind on trail rides.


Apparently traffic of a different sort messed up OP's day. We have to accept the fact that idiots walk, drive cars, [email protected] in front of you in the cafeteria line and even ride bicycles.

should be a law against breaking wind in pubic places.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> The day they make one way trails in my area is the day I take up golf


But what about your signature! Come on now....


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

OlMarin said:


> should be a law against breaking wind in pubic places.


aren't you the guy who vents the shorts in front of your buddies on the trail


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

AshevilleMTB said:


> But what about your signature! Come on now....


What about my signature?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

smmokan said:


> But when you live in crowded areas, they're way more practical and safe (which usually means more fun, too).


as a resident of los angeles, i find this to be a bunch of crap...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> as a resident of los angeles, i find this to be a bunch of crap...


Lol
I would have to agree with that. He must be smmokan the funny stuff.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2017)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Lol
> I would have to agree with that. He must be smmokan the funny stuff.


lettuce??


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Lol
> I would have to agree with that. He must be smmokan the funny stuff.


Coming from someone from Colorado.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> Coming from someone from Colorado.


Strictly as an observer.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Schulze said:


> ...who is riding the wrong direction.
> 
> Just fed up with these people who can't read a map.
> 
> ...


If I see anyone on the trail(rarely)they are usually coming up rapidly behind me, or coming downhill towards me in which case I am almost always stopped trying to catch my breath.

The paved bike path is another story. I get really miffed at people who cannot walk on the correct(right)side of the trail. I usually pretend that I do not see them, then jam on my brakes with a startled expression on my face. I did that to some guy walking with a walker the other day-so who is the doofus here(me).


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

misterbill said:


> If I see anyone on the trail(rarely)they are usually coming up rapidly behind me, or coming downhill towards me in which case I am almost always stopped trying to catch my breath.
> 
> The paved bike path is another story. I get really miffed at people who cannot walk on the correct(right)side of the trail. I usually pretend that I do not see them, then jam on my brakes with a startled expression on my face. I did that to some guy walking with a walker the other day-so who is the doofus here(me).


Yeah, I hate when I'm on a paved path and there are lots of people. Most know to keep right but apparently some are noobs and for some reason it just doesn't occur to them to follow traffic rules. And of course, anything goes with kids and dogs.

I always have to remind myself as well that just because I know I can squeeze by without hitting anyone with very little room, they don't know that. I scared the hell out of a guy a few weeks ago, I wasn't close to hitting him but he sure jumped out of the way. Made me realize I needed to slow down and not cut it so close.


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> as a resident of los angeles, i find this to be a bunch of crap...


You've no clue westcoast. You may know the dense city thing, but we've got trails that rival Sunset Strip. Not every big city has mountain ranges running through them like LA does.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

misterbill said:


> The paved bike path is another story. I get really miffed at people who cannot walk on the correct(right)side of the trail.


In most cases, pedestrians are SUPPOSED to walk on the left side. Pedestrians are pedestrians.
Bicycles are VEHICLES. 
This gets back to the common courtesy thang, which you obviously lack. 
Learn to understand why people do sh!t or don't complain when someone 'messes' with you. This is getting beyond just trails, access or anything else. It's about having respect for your fellow man. If you can't do that, GTF off your bike. Start walking. At least you won't do damage to someone else.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

OlMarin said:


> In most cases, pedestrians are SUPPOSED to walk on the left side. Pedestrians are pedestrians.
> Bicycles are VEHICLES.


Not around here. There are signs on the multiuse paths stating to stay to the right and pass on the left. So where you are people are supposed to walk into oncoming traffic?


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

chazpat said:


> Not around here. There are signs on the multiuse paths stating to stay to the right and pass on the left. So where you are people are supposed to walk into oncoming traffic?


Read any text from any state concerning pedestrians. It's pretty clear. If these trails are indeed marked that way, it's an exception, NOT the rule.
Sorry if you don't like it.
The major point is, we all have to be considerate of others. If anybody can't figure that out, they're indeed the problem.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

OlMarin said:


> In most cases, pedestrians are SUPPOSED to walk on the left side. Pedestrians are pedestrians.
> Bicycles are VEHICLES


That's a for roadways, not MUPs.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

OlMarin said:


> Read any text from any state concerning pedestrians. It's pretty clear. If these trails are indeed marked that way, it's an exception, NOT the rule.
> Sorry if you don't like it.
> The major point is, we all have to be considerate of others. If anybody can't figure that out, they're indeed the problem.


lol, please link to any text from any state concerning pedestrians are supposed to walk on the left on a MUP or bike trail. When you're on a sidewalk, do you walk to the left?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

maybe its a difference in continental flow, but always walk more toward the right side as it's my country's normal flow of things...


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

North of the equator, walk on the right side. South of the equator, walk on the left side. That way the earth's axial tilt and rotation are not disturbed.

P.S. At the equator, walk in the middle of the trail.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ Epic advice!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

The published guidance here is walk/ride on the right pass on the left. In practice, it's walk/ride wherever you want and pass wherever you can. Just did a loop through the city looking for a new commute route and what I noticed were people walking side by side using 6' of an 8' walk who all seem startled when they were passed because apparently I'm the only cyclist in our city who rides the trails or rides fast enough to pass the walkers. As a side note, I don't care if you can't hear me when you have your headphones in, I'm not yelling any louder to compensate for your lack of situational awareness.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

You commute on the sidewalk? That's legal in your city?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

Well, I didn't say sidewalk anywhere, but a lot of our MUP is essentially 8' wide and located where you'd expect the sidewalk. Downtown has a no sidewalk rule for bikes but I live in the countryside and commute into a pretty suburban area, most of which is connected by MUP identified as bicycle route that runs adjacent to the road where you'd normally expect the sidewalk to be. It's just safer in my case because of the volume of traffic and the lack of attention most drivers display.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

Gasp4Air said:


> You commute on the sidewalk? That's legal in your city?


In my state it is indeed legal. However I believe pedestrians still have right of way.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Riding on the sidewalk is illegal where I am but I don't think anyone cares, though one guy I passed did complain. I mostly ride on the road but there are a few places where, due to traffic, riding the sidewalk works a lot better for everyone. These are areas with few people using the sidewalks. I give pedestrians the right of way.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

chazpat said:


> Riding on the sidewalk is illegal where I am but I don't think anyone cares, though one guy I passed did complain. I mostly ride on the road *but there are a few places where, due to traffic*, riding the sidewalk works a lot better for everyone. These are areas with few people using the sidewalks. I give pedestrians the right of way.


Emboldened is the key. Safest all the way around. well played, sir!:thumbsup: Unfortunately there are people who make it necessary to take the action you do. If you were to get a ticket, well, the old adage, "I'd rather be judged by 12 of my peers than carried by 6." kinda applies.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

OlMarin, exactly. That is why I always carry my double stack 9mm on the trail. 

Riding on the sidewalk is illegal in my state, but no cop in my city cares, so I do it responsibly from time to time, but I try not to indulge too much.


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm in northeast Ohio, and ride there and in western Pennsylvania.

There are some one way trails near the Cleveland area (Bedford Reservation, East Rim, Royalview). These are the busiest trails in my region (and I rarely if ever travel up there to ride them). The only other trail that's one way in our area is the short beginner level trail at Quail Hollow.

All the other areas are two way trails, and that's the way I like it.

I'm so old and friggin' slow that I yield to everyone.

Steve Z


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

misterbill said:


> The paved bike path is another story. I get really miffed at people who cannot walk on the correct(right)side of the trail.





OlMarin said:


> In most cases, pedestrians are SUPPOSED to walk on the left side.


 "Keep right share the trail"


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Schulze said:


> That is why I always carry my double stack 9mm on the trail.


That's the perfect way to dispatch slow and/or wrong-way riders on the trail.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

slapheadmofo said:


> That's a for roadways, not MUPs.


Depends on the state and the law/s have some ambiguity in mine.Bicycle Laws & Safety-Revised Code of Washington State - Washington BikesWashington Bikes



> (1) It is a traffic infraction for any person to do any act forbidden or fail to perform any act required in RCW 46.61.750 through 46.61.780.
> 
> (2) These regulations applicable to bicycles apply whenever a bicycle is operated upon any highway or upon any bicycle path, subject to those exceptions stated herein.


It's clear ON A BIKE TRAIL, road laws apply.
A multi use trail is where the water gets murky:


> (2) Every person riding a bicycle upon a sidewalk or crosswalk must be granted all of the rights and is subject to all of the duties applicable to a pedestrian by this chapter.


If you deal with pedestrians on this trail, what is it? A sidewalk? A road?
I'll continue to extend courtesy whenever I can. The life I save may be mine.


----------

